# The German Shepherd Guide - my new project to promote the breed!



## Wolfgeist

Hey everyone,

For the past month I have been working daily on a new project I hope will help educate the public about the German Shepherd breed, provide accurate information for breed owners or potential owners, and everything in between. The website contains lots of information on the breed, resources for further education and communication with others, and a lot more. 

My goal is to provide an accurate, in-depth resource to promote the breed and teach GSD owners and potential owners everything they need to know to be successful with their German Shepherd dog. 

Non-profit, of course. Always looking for new content or suggestions! I hope everyone finds it useful, entertaining and education!

HUGE thanks to the GSG team who are helping me with this special project. Lisa, Christine, Lee, Carmen, Cliff, Jen and Chris!

German Shepherd Guide - Home


----------



## Jack's Dad

Great site and the information is fantastic. Potential new owners should be directed to this source of info.

When does the collaborative book come out?


----------



## gsdsar

Looks good. But please be careful your personal bias towards specific lines dies not show through. If you truly mean this as resource for ALL GSD people, then don't alienate. 

But that's just me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta

Great work! Wonderful website!


----------



## Wolfgeist

gsdsar said:


> Looks good. But please be careful your personal bias towards specific lines dies not show through. If you truly mean this as resource for ALL GSD people, then don't alienate.
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very true! I'll watch out for that, thanks.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Nikitta said:


> Great work! Wonderful website!


Thank you!


----------



## Kahrg4

This is great! Just spent that last 20mins bopping around reading on it. Very informative!


----------



## robk

Excellent work! Will definitely be sharing it with others!


----------



## Wolfgeist

robk said:


> Excellent work! Will definitely be sharing it with others!


Thank you, thank you! I am so glad my hard work paid off!



Kahrg4 said:


> This is great! Just spent that last 20mins bopping around reading on it. Very informative!


Fantastic! So glad to hear that!


----------



## Redrider469

What a great resource. I can tell you out a lot if work into this. Well done!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz

Thank you! I have been enlightened (truly, no sarcasm). I started at the top and got through drive and temperament. I now have a good understanding of both terms. I often read references in posts about temperament but never truly understood what the definition of "good temperament" was. Now I know. And, now I know, I have a nervebag puppy. I look forward to reading more on the site.

Thanks again for taking the time to put together an informative, easy to read and understand site. I look forward to reading more. Great resource!


----------



## Nigel

Very nice! Great job putting this together! 

I have a question about Horand von Grafrath, what breeds went into his make up? I know he was purchased, but is there any info on what his history Is? Just curious.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Springbrz said:


> Thank you! I have been enlightened (truly, no sarcasm). I started at the top and got through drive and temperament. I now have a good understanding of both terms. I often read references in posts about temperament but never truly understood what the definition of "good temperament" was. Now I know. And, now I know, I have a nervebag puppy. I look forward to reading more on the site.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to put together an informative, easy to read and understand site. I look forward to reading more. Great resource!


That is exactly why I started this project, to help people learn and understand this incredible breed better. Thanks for your feedback, means the world to me!


----------



## Mesonoxian

Your site looks great! I wish there had been something similar around when I was first researching GSDs, what a neat resource. (it's a very attractive layout too, something my graphic design brain appreciates!)


----------



## Midnight12

I really like your site, and can learn a lot from it. I already saved it to my favorites


----------



## J and J M

Great site had a lot of fun reading. Wish you would have included " Greif Von Sparwasser" in the history section.


----------



## LifeofRiley

Wow! This is a great resource. I think it should be a sticky or at the very least I hope the link is posted often on threads here. Nice work.


----------



## Wolfgeist

LifeofRiley said:


> Wow! This is a great resource. I think it should be a sticky or at the very least I hope the link is posted often on threads here. Nice work.


Thank you, it means the world to me to hear that!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Just added a GSD Rescue Directory.

GSD Rescue Directory - German Shepherd Guide

If anyone has any rescue suggestions not listed there, please let me know!


----------



## onyx'girl

The Missouri German shepherd rescue of Michigan title needs editing. 
There is also a great rescue in Michigan that isn't posted: https://www.facebook.com/SouthwestMichiganGermanShepherdRescue?fref=ts
Umbrella'd under https://richlandanimalrescue.org/


----------



## LaRen616

Wonderful site!

I did notice, however, that all the people on the German Shepherd Guide Team are working line breeders so hopefully you guys don't become "one sided."


----------



## Wolfgeist

onyx'girl said:


> The Missouri German shepherd rescue of Michigan title needs editing.
> There is also a great rescue in Michigan that isn't posted: https://www.facebook.com/SouthwestMichiganGermanShepherdRescue?fref=ts
> Umbrella'd under https://richlandanimalrescue.org/


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Wolfgeist

LaRen616 said:


> Wonderful site!
> 
> I did notice, however, that all the people on the German Shepherd Guide Team are working line breeders so hopefully you guys don't become "one sided."


I will make an honest effort not to, but the team members are all incredibly experienced with the breed in general, not just working lines.


----------



## Shade

LaRen616 said:


> I did notice, however, that all the people on the German Shepherd Guide Team are working line breeders so hopefully you guys don't become "one sided."


I did notice that to, it would nice to see breeders like Julie or Robin on there as well 

I love the format and it's very well put together. I especially loved the work, sports, and activities section showcasing the versatility of the GSD


----------



## Wolfgeist

Shade said:


> I did notice that to, it would nice to see breeders like Julie or Robin on there as well
> 
> I love the format and it's very well put together. I especially loved the work, sports, and activities section showcasing the versatility of the GSD


I would love for Robin to join the team. I'll bug her.


----------



## LaRen616

Shade said:


> I did notice that to, it would nice to see breeders like Julie or Robin on there as well
> 
> I love the format and it's very well put together. I especially loved the work, sports, and activities section showcasing the versatility of the GSD


I was thinking Robin as well, but Julie is also a good idea!


----------



## PupperLove

Great job with the website! It will be great for new owners for a reference. I like how everything is broken down and easy to understand. I wish something like this would have been around when I first started into the GSD world. I would suggest adding Melinda from Vom Gildaf to the breeder's section. She's wonderful to work with from a buyer's perspective- very supportive, well respected, and she's got some great dogs. She has a wonderful breeding program with lots of happy puppy owners. She does health testing (DM too) and focuses on many different working/certification venues for her dogs. I just got a puppy from her and she's beautiful, healthy, and has a wonderful temperament!


----------



## carmspack

Wild Wolf has a working line dog and the dog is true to life working -- sometimes the passion comes out of concern that in 20 years time we still have a breed -


----------



## gsdsar

carmspack said:


> Wild Wolf has a working line dog and the dog is true to life working -- sometimes the passion comes out of concern that in 20 years time we still have a breed -


I get that. But what is the purpose if the site? To promote the WGWL dog as the most correct? Or to be a reference for all types of GSD, and their fans? Is it to educate a newbie? Give reference information and be totally unbiased in how it's presented? It's ok if it's the former, just should not masquerade as the latter. 

Not saying it is, but I see obvious bias. Already pointed it out. 

It's a well put together site, has great information and is very easy to navigate. I like it. So please don't take my criticism as a put down if the site. It's not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

carmspack said:


> Wild Wolf has a working line dog and the dog is true to life working -- sometimes the passion comes out of concern that in 20 years time we still have a breed -


Absolutely! This is exactly it. I have provided an opportunity for people to learn and grow, and continue doing so... the breed needs help. The German Shepherd dog needs educated, responsible people to fight for its integrity and preservation.


----------



## Wolfgeist

gsdsar said:


> I get that. But what is the purpose if the site? To promote the WGWL dog as the most correct? Or to be a reference for all types of GSD, and their fans? Is it to educate a newbie? Give reference information and be totally unbiased in how it's presented? It's ok if it's the former, just should not masquerade as the latter.
> 
> Not saying it is, but I see obvious bias. Already pointed it out.
> 
> It's a well put together site, has great information and is very easy to navigate. I like it. So please don't take my criticism as a put down if the site. It's not.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is not intended to be bias, and if I've made it so I cannot help it... I can't prevent my absolute adoration for the working lines from shining through. The intention of the website is stated directly on the front page.

_The German Shepherd Dog Guide is a website dedicated to providing accurate information and resources to the community while raising breed awareness and educating the public on all things German Shepherd Dog. This website acts as a resource for German Shepherd Dog owners, enthusiasts, breeders, trainers, animal care professionals, new owners, and potential new owners._

I am working on preventing it from seeming all too bias in regards to different lines, but there are only a few things here and there that would point to such. Be patient, I'll do my best with the help of the team to make it what it is intended to be.


----------



## carmspack

my edited version got timed out

here we go then in full (_I hope) 
Wild Wolf has a working line dog and the dog is true to life working , and kept the balance and perspective in representing the entirety of the breed. S ometimes the passion comes out of concern that in 20 years time we still have a breed -

If you look at my pedigrees you will see use of some old and proven show lines -- just as long as the dog can remain work ability --- . 

In my files I have a handwritten letter from Cliff - 2003 and a picture of handsome Cliff and his Baron Buchonia . Those pedigrees posted on the back of the pictures (several) are pretty much a mixture of DDR , German show (Fleischerheim as a sample) west German what was to become `working` maybe Czech.

People that have been in it as long as we have do have this commonality of experience with ALL types.

Heck there was a time when you said working line and the party on the phone would challenge you - no such thing -- and then you go on to explain that it is a selection process.

now there is a division , and yet another division between sport and working .

thank you for the support Wild Wolf !





_


----------



## carmspack

_repeat --- People that have been in it as long as we have do have this commonality of experience with ALL types._

_and we have worked with them and played with them and critically evaluated them and loved them._

_we tend to appreciate the reality of the possibilities , the positive attributes , the failings and short comings - that is not the case so much these days as people tend to have a go-to group._

_example show lines being automatically a better choice for pet --- see this recommendation frequently on the forum --


_


----------



## fuzzybunny

I wasn't expecting much when I clicked on the link but I'm pleasantly surprised. I think you did a wonderful job!


----------



## gsdsar

> I am working on preventing it from seeming all too bias in regards to different lines, but there are only a few things here and there that would point to such. Be patient, I'll do my best with the help of the team to make it what it is intended to be.



I know you are. I am not trying to be a jerk. Really not. Cause I like the site and think it can serve as a great resource. 

As someone who has owned and worked multiple GSD of multiple lines, I know where the passion comes from. And I am one that, even if I happen to agree with a slant, seeing an obvious slant gets my goat. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

There's a bias. 

It goes into the only breeding test is schutzhund, and all of that. There is a chasm between show lines and working lines. If the creator and his experts are working line people, it is what it is. Maybe back in the day, they did other lines as well, or many of the same dogs before the lines broke into working and show, but they followed the path of the working line dogs. 

Maybe someone who is very into show lines could make a site like it, and then some people would feel more comfortable with that one, and others would feel less so. I really don't know how you reduce/eliminate the bias. For one thing, the WL people do not even see it as biased. People believe what they believe. And if what is written is basically what you believe, why even question it? 

Nice job over-all on the site. I don't know that you can be all things to all people.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I like it really well overall! 

I think you could even own a slant - I could easily own a slant towards whatever I prefer. I don't think it would be a bad thing. 

Would it be helpful if I had some suggestions on further breaking down the rescue if I pm'd (LOL - see someone assuming here based on their slant!) or put it here? Just that not all rescues are the same, the same upper level thinking process required for purchasing in terms of evaluating needs to be used, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

I think we should all own golden retrievers. Then everyone would be happy and no one would be left out!


----------



## carmspack

well maybe one article with input from ALL would be
how did we come to this point , how did this happen


----------



## selzer

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I think we should all own golden retrievers. Then everyone would be happy and no one would be left out!


No, then you would have the show-line Goldens, The field-bred and worked Goldens, the pet-people Goldens, and the rescue Goldens.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

*Very nice job! *And A LOT of work to boot!
Attractive site, easy to navigate thru!
Moms


----------



## Wolfgeist

Can we all just appreciate it for what it is and stop worrying about favouring one type over the other? That isn't what the site is about. In the end, it's about the GSD. As I said, I am working on making it as un-bias as possible. I love all types, and I hope that shows through.


----------



## gsdlover91

As an owner of a showline, I did not feel there was any bias as I read through the site. It's just a very well put together, informative site about the breed as a whole. As I said before angel, its really awesome. 

Edit: and yes your love for the breed as a whole shows through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

The site is awesome . 

I would love to see a feature which gives a bio on important key personalities which helped make the breed

for USA I would most definitely include Grant Mann and Ernie Loeb. right Cliff .


----------



## robk

The site is excellent. I did not see a bias. Just the truth. Showlines are supposed to be able to work. Big deal. It's a working breed.


----------



## carmspack

in an 1985 publication there is a great section which covers - imports , the good , the bad and the ugly -- 

this would be a good topic --


----------



## Wolfgeist

carmspack said:


> in an 1985 publication there is a great section which covers - imports , the good , the bad and the ugly --
> 
> this would be a good topic --


Absolutely! I have been considered a blog section being added to cover a wide variety of topics... right some articles myself, get others to write as well.. Then would link to each article on the site for easier navigation and organization.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Nice job. 
You might want to consider putting a disclaimer by the link to the Pedigree Database stating that the PD isn't an official registry and there is no guarantee that the pedigrees found on the site are accurate. (the same holds true for the dogs titles)


----------



## onyx'girl

Last night there was a new member posting on a local gsd fb page and this person is also a breeder. She thought she had working lines because "they aren't sloped backed". I asked for some pedigree info on her dogs after she posted numerous photo's and found they are pet lines with SL dominant in the pedigrees. 
She had no idea she had SL's and her program has no real structure or foundation other than she's breeding GSD's....I linked her your new website so she could learn a bit without me or others possibly criticizing her. 
I tried to be kind but it is so frustrating when people who are breeding don't even KNOW what they are breeding!! 
So in the first 48 hours of the site being up, I do believe there is a reason for the need of a site with information and no bias or chat...just the facts jack.


----------



## onyx'girl

The Yahoo groups you linked(Euro and genetics) are exclusive, so I don't really know the reason for linking them...they are by approval only and seldom does anyone get approved to join them.


----------



## Wolfgeist

onyx'girl said:


> The Yahoo groups you linked are exclusive, so I don't really know the reason for linking them...they are by approval only and seldom does anyone get approved.


Well, maybe some of them will get approved and continue to learn. They are great groups, and great people. Everyone could really benefit from shared knowledge.


----------



## Wolfgeist

onyx'girl said:


> Last night there was a poster on a local gsd fb page and this person is also a breeder. She thought she had working lines because "they aren't sloped backed". I asked for some pedigree info on her dogs after she posted numerous photo's and found they are pet lines with SL dominant in the pedigrees.
> She had no idea she had SL's and her program has no real structure or foundation other than she's breeding GSD's....I linked her your new website so she could learn a bit without me or others possibly criticizing her.
> I tried to be kind but it is so frustrating when people who are breeding don't even KNOW what they are breeding!!
> So in the first 48 hours of the site being up, I do believe there is a reason for the need of a site with information and no bias or chat...just the facts jack.


That's rather frightening... another of many reasons why I started this project.


----------



## onyx'girl

Wild Wolf said:


> Well, maybe some of them will get approved and continue to learn. They are great groups, and great people. Everyone could really benefit from shared knowledge.


yes they could, but I don't know if they'd want an influx of new people? I asked to join the euro one several months ago and never was allowed entrance


----------



## Montu

its blocked at work for some reason 
"potentially damaging content" (websense)

Also When I use the IP to get the web site I get a 404 error saying the domain is not correctly configured. (A records not correctly setup)

other than that the content looks good and I'll be reading through it.

thanks for making this.


----------



## Wolfgeist

onyx'girl said:


> yes they could, but I don't know if they'd want an influx of new people? I asked to join the euro one several months ago and never was allowed entrance


Ahh.. that sucks! I am just trying to provide more resources and avenues for people to educate themselves. I only added stuff I could literally "search" for. Nothing "secret" or "hidden" so to speak.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Montu said:


> its blocked at work for some reason
> "potentially damaging content" (websense)
> 
> Also When I use the IP to get the web site I get a 404 error saying the domain is not correctly configured. (A records not correctly setup)
> 
> other than that the content looks good and I'll be reading through it.
> 
> thanks for making this.


Not sure why that is happening, but it may be because the domain is newly registered? Not sure, but I imagine it should correct itself shortly!


----------



## phgsd

I like it a lot so far! If you need any HGH info you can drop me a line any time. We also have a few (possibly interesting?) articles posted on our club website.


----------



## Wolfgeist

phgsd said:


> I like it a lot so far! If you need any HGH info you can drop me a line any time. We also have a few (possibly interesting?) articles posted on our club website.


I am in DIRE NEED of HGH stuff, just as important as the Schh/IPO stuff.. any articles you can send me way, any resources, etc, would be so greatly appreciated!


----------



## phgsd

Wild Wolf said:


> I am in DIRE NEED of HGH stuff, just as important as the Schh/IPO stuff.. any articles you can send me way, any resources, etc, would be so greatly appreciated!


I will work on that for you. I've been thinking of writing something explaining why HGH is a legit breed test and all the drives used in herding. I'm sure a lot of people think it's easy...it LOOKS easy...LOL But a flock of 200+ is no joke!
It may take me a little while to get it done but I won't forget


----------



## Wolfgeist

phgsd said:


> I will work on that for you. I've been thinking of writing something explaining why HGH is a legit breed test and all the drives used in herding. I'm sure a lot of people think it's easy...it LOOKS easy...LOL But a flock of 200+ is no joke!
> It may take me a little while to get it done but I won't forget


That is GREATLY apprecaiated!! Thank you! Herding isn't a joke, and it doesn't even look easy. I definitely want to get more resources on the HGH since not much it out there!


----------



## gsdsar

Ok. One more thing. lol. It would be amazing if there was some kind if directory by state/country for some of the clubs that do the sports and work you talk about. 

Even if it's just a link to the national club or certifying agency. Like NASAR, ARDA, agility groups, UScA, WDA, stuff like that so people can quick link in to another site that can get them started. 

Some of the things on the activities page I had not heard if, so it would be cool to have a link or something. 

I hope my earlier criticism did not offend. I do think its a cool site. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andaka

It would be nice to have the GSDCA link added.


----------



## Sunflowers

gsdsar said:


> Ok. One more thing. lol. It would be amazing if there was some kind if directory by state/country for some of the clubs that do the sports and work you talk about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And a directory of good trainers.
Good work. I just spent a bunch of time happily learning how to stack my dog.


----------



## Wolfgeist

gsdsar said:


> Ok. One more thing. lol. It would be amazing if there was some kind if directory by state/country for some of the clubs that do the sports and work you talk about.
> 
> Even if it's just a link to the national club or certifying agency. Like NASAR, ARDA, agility groups, UScA, WDA, stuff like that so people can quick link in to another site that can get them started.
> 
> Some of the things on the activities page I had not heard if, so it would be cool to have a link or something.
> 
> I hope my earlier criticism did not offend. I do think its a cool site.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Of course it didn't offend me, no worries!

That's a great idea, I need to find a way to do it so that it stays looking clean and organized. I'll have to brainstorm! Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Andaka said:


> It would be nice to have the GSDCA link added.


I will definitely add links to main organizations/clubs!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Andaka said:


> It would be nice to have the GSDCA link added.


Alright, under the links section I added the "main clubs"! Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Added and article section for Herding / HGH articles and information!


----------



## phgsd

One other thing I just thought of - you may want to mention Rally-O, either as its own thing or in with the obedience part. It's less formal and more inviting/forgiving to competition newbies. The higher levels are fairly challenging. It's no breed test but it's something fun people can do with their dogs.


----------



## phgsd

Wild Wolf said:


> Added and article section for Herding / HGH articles and information!


Awesome! Ulf has some very good articles about training. I'd go with what he says over what's on any other site I've found (except my club's of course!).
Sheep Herding German Shepherd Dogs Training

And we have a few of our own...
HGH Club Northeast - Knowlton, NJ


----------



## Wolfgeist

phgsd said:


> Awesome! Ulf has some very good articles about training. I'd go with what he says over what's on any other site I've found (except my club's of course!).
> Sheep Herding German Shepherd Dogs Training
> 
> And we have a few of our own...
> HGH Club Northeast - Knowlton, NJ


Finding all of this information is SO exciting to me... I am so excited and happy to be reading all this, I can feel my brain expanding.. LOL!

Thank you so much, I've added a ton of articles from both sites!


----------



## marbury

Great site! If you want an editor let me know. There are some small typos, small formatting errors etc. that would be super easy to fix. Just need some combers!


----------



## Wolfgeist

phgsd said:


> One other thing I just thought of - you may want to mention Rally-O, either as its own thing or in with the obedience part. It's less formal and more inviting/forgiving to competition newbies. The higher levels are fairly challenging. It's no breed test but it's something fun people can do with their dogs.


I can't believe I forgot that... it has been added to the activities page, thank you!


----------



## Wolfgeist

marbury said:


> Great site! If you want an editor let me know. There are some small typos, small formatting errors etc. that would be super easy to fix. Just need some combers!


Thank you! Feel free to PM me if you find any errors, I am certainly not an English major! Thank you!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Added:

- New articles to the Sport section, Training / Socialization section.

- Added a Conformation and Sports section, articles added.


----------



## Liesje

Just wondering if the photos are used with permission? I found a photo that belongs to me, all rights reserved.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Liesje said:


> Just wondering if the photos are used with permission? I found a photo that belongs to me, all rights reserved.


Opps, sorry! Just point it out and PM me and I'll remove it. I tried to find mostly stock images, and permission from many. Some I just couldn't find, so I used as a filler until I found one I could get permission to use. I bought some stock photos to use, as well.


----------



## Bequavious

I think this is a really cool project and I can tell you've put a ton of work into it! My only real suggestion would be to try to find an editor to help revise it a bit. Some of it is written a bit informally which can discredit valuable information. A good editor should be able to help it come across more like an encyclopedia- informative, accurate, and unbiased, as well as pointing out spots where you might need references. I'd be happy to write up my suggestions if you'd like, or if you know someone who actually does editing for a living that would be even better! I think this site is awesome and has such great potential 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

marbury said:


> Great site! If you want an editor let me know. There are some small typos, small formatting errors etc. that would be super easy to fix. Just need some combers!


Thank you! Would absolutely appreciate the help, please feel free!


----------



## Rbeckett

That is a great site and well thought out and presented. Other than trying to be equal in you biases I cannot think of anything else to say beside what a great site and I am looking forward to the book when it comes out.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Wild Wolf love your site ! Will be making it ojnew of my favorites. The discussion of drives and temperment in generalwas great. Thank you for putting together all that information it is very helpful. .


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thanks for the compliments, I appreciate it! I am so glad it has been helping people. There will be more added over time!


----------



## Liesje

Wild Wolf said:


> Opps, sorry! Just point it out and PM me and I'll remove it. I tried to find mostly stock images, and permission from many. Some I just couldn't find, so I used as a filler until I found one I could get permission to use. I bought some stock photos to use, as well.


It's the tracking one with my name on it. Sorry, just a point of annoyance for me, especially since I just spent lots of money making upgrades to my computer for photo editing and several hours a day for 2 weeks straight editing photos from a dog event and will probably never see a dime for all that time/work. Photos, diagrams, articles, etc should always be used with expressed permission from the author/source. Last night I found more pictures of my dog on someone's Deviantart page. It is stealing.


----------



## onyx'girl

I've seen articles copied(not sure with permission) on different pages too. Hard to keep track of everything in the world wild web.
How to make your own dehydrated / dried beef trachea chews. - K9 Instinct - Dog Nutritionist in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. K9 Instinct Blog! Dog Nutrition consultations online!

https://www.facebook.com/DEGENERATIVEMYELOPATHY/posts/559481367425731


----------



## VCViking

Great site! Helps a newbie like me out!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Due to several inquiring e-mails lately, I've added a local GSD club directory (U.S. and Canada) to the site.

GSD Clubs - German Shepherd Guide

If anyone knows any clubs I have missed, please post links + state/province here! Especially within Canada, since Canada seems pretty barren for breed clubs. 

Thank you!


----------

